# New insight into why embryos do not implant



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very interesting...

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-09-choosy-uterus-insight-embryos-implant.html


----------



## jimmysrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, very interesting - thanks for sharing


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

very informing thanks xx


----------



## jtog (Apr 24, 2013)

Puglover1980- thanks for the link.

Jx


----------



## jtog (Apr 24, 2013)

Puglover1980- thanks for the link.

Jx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I saw this but I thought it raises as many questions as it answers- for instance, the fact that ectopic pregnancies are not that unusual (1 in 500, I think?) suggests to me that an embryo can burrow in pretty much anywhere if it really wants to. Some ectopics are jn the abdominal wall and I don't think that that lining is selectively choosing healthy embryos.  Women who have problems with their tubes are more likely to have an ectopic, which suggests that whether an embryo digs in there or not simply depends on how great the obstacles are to it moving to the uterus- if it's a smooth journey down it won't, if there's something in the way there's a chance it will. Embryo selection is one part of a very large puzzle. Divert space exploration funds into reproduction research and maybe we'll get some more answers sooner, that's what I say!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I just did a quick bit of research now, and one of the top US clinics quotes the rate of ectopic pregnancies for women with a history of tubal damage having IUI's as one in six. So I think burrowing actions of the embryo itself has more to do with success of implantation than actions by the endometrium. I don't mean to be critical, the article is really interesting, it just got me pondering.


----------

